# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [07-05-22] GSMShield Samsung v1.2 - Samsung One Click FRP, Improved Flashing...

## mohamed73

*GSMShield* *Samsung v1.2* _Simple, Yet Powerful_       *Added FRP Reset over MTK for following devices:* _- Supported April 2022 Patch Level
- This method is listed in Tools > FRP Reset Methods > New MTP Method.
- Firmware on which *#0*# not work in Emergency Call, may not be supported._
  Code:
 - A013F
- A013G
- A013M
- A015A
- A015AZ
- A015F
- A015G
- A015M
- A022F
- A022G
- A022M
- A025F
- A025G
- A025M
- A025U
- A025U1
- A032F
- A032M
- A035F
- A035G
- A035M
- A037F
- A037G
- A037M
- A102N
- A102U
- A102U1
- A102W
- A105F
- A105FN
- A105G
- A105M
- A105N
- A107F
- A107M
- A115AP
- A115AZ
- A115F
- A115M
- A115U
- A125F
- A125M
- A125N
- A125U
- A125U1
- A127F
- A127M
- A202F
- A202K
- A205F
- A205FN
- A205G
- A205GN
- A205S
- A205U
- A205U1
- A205W
- A205YN
- A2070
- A207F
- A207M
- A215U
- A215U1
- A217F
- A217M
- A217N
- A225F
- A225M
- A226B
- A226BR
- A260F
- A260G
- A3050
- A3051
- A3058
- A305F
- A305FN
- A305G
- A305GN
- A305GT
- A305N
- A305YN
- A307FN
- A307G
- A307GN
- A307GT
- A315F
- A315G
- A315N
- A325F
- A325M
- A326B
- A326BR
- A326K
- A326U
- A326U1
- A326W
- A405FM
- A405FN
- A405S
- A415F
- A4260
- A426B
- A426U
- A505F
- A505FM
- A505FN
- A505G
- A505GN
- A505GT
- A505N
- A505U
- A505U1
- A505W
- A505YN
- A5070
- A507FN
- A515F
- A515U
- A515U1
- A515W
- A5160
- A516B
- A516N
- A516U
- A525F
- A525M
- A5260
- A526B
- A526U
- A530F
- A530N
- A530W
- A600A
- A600AZ
- A600F
- A600FN
- A600G
- A600GN
- A600N
- A600P
- A600T
- A600T1
- A600U
- A6050
- A6058
- A605F
- A605FN
- A605G
- A605GN
- A605K
- A6060
- A606Y
- A7050
- A705F
- A705FN
- A705GM
- A705MN
- A705U
- A705W
- A705YN
- A7070
- A707F
- A715F
- A715FN
- A715GM
- A715MN
- A715W
- A7160
- A716B
- A716S
- A716U
- A716U1
- A720F
- A720S
- A725F
- A725M
- A730F
- A750C
- A750F
- A750FN
- A750G
- A750GN
- A750N
- A8050
- A805F
- A805N
- A9080
- A908B
- A908N
- A9200
- A920F
- A920N
- E225F
- E426B
- E625F
- F127G
- F415F
- F700U
- F700U1
- F707U
- F707U1
- F916U
- F916U1
- G390F
- G390W
- G390Y
- G398FN
- G525F
- G611F
- G611FF
- G611K
- G611L
- G611M
- G611MT
- G611S
- G715FN
- G715U
- G715U1
- G715W
- G770F
- G770U1
- G780F
- G781B
- G781U
- G781U1
- G8750
- G8850
- G8858
- G885F
- G885S
- G885Y
- G8870
- G887F
- G887N
- G892A
- G892U
- G9500
- G9508
- G950F
- G950FD
- G950N
- G950U
- G950U1
- G950W
- G9550
- G955F
- G955FD
- G955N
- G955U
- G955U1
- G955W
- G9600
- G9608
- G960F
- G960N
- G960U
- G960U1
- G960W
- G9650
- G965F
- G965N
- G965U
- G965U1
- G965W
- G9700
- G970F
- G970N
- G970U
- G970U1
- G970W
- G9730
- G973F
- G973N
- G973U
- G973U1
- G973W
- G9750
- G975F
- G975N
- G975U
- G975U1
- G975W
- G977B
- G977N
- G977P
- G977U
- G980F
- G981B
- G981U
- G981U1
- G985F
- G986B
- G986U
- G986U1
- G988B
- G988U
- G988U1
- G991B
- G991N
- G991U
- G996B
- G996N
- G996U
- G998B
- G998N
- G998U
- J3300
- J3308
- J330F
- J330FN
- J330G
- J330L
- J330N
- J336AZ
- J337A
- J337AZ
- J337P
- J337T
- J337U
- J337V
- J337VPP
- J337W
- J400F
- J400G
- J400M
- J415F
- J415FN
- J415G
- J415GN
- J415N
- J530F
- J530FM
- J530G
- J530GM
- J530K
- J530L
- J530S
- J530Y
- J530YM
- J600F
- J600FN
- J600G
- J600GF
- J600GT
- J600L
- J600N
- J610F
- J610FN
- J610G
- J701F
- J701M
- J701MT
- J720F
- J720M
- J727A
- J727AZ
- J727P
- J727S
- J727T
- J727T1
- J730F
- J730FM
- J730G
- J730GM
- J730K
- J737A
- J737K
- J737P
- J737S
- J737T
- J737T1
- J737U
- J737V
- J737VPP
- J810F
- J810G
- J810GF
- J810M
- J810Y
- M013F
- M015F
- M015G
- M017F
- M022F
- M022G
- M022M
- M025F
- M105F
- M105G
- M105M
- M105Y
- M107F
- M115F
- M115M
- M127F
- M127G
- M205F
- M205FN
- M205G
- M205M
- M205N
- M215F
- M305F
- M305M
- M3070
- M307F
- M307FN
- M315F
- M317F
- M325F
- M325FV
- M405F
- M405FN
- M426B
- M515F
- N770F
- N935F
- N935K
- N935L
- N935S
- N9500
- N9508
- N950F
- N950N
- N950U
- N950U1
- N950W
- N960F
- N960N
- N960U
- N960U1
- N9700
- N970F
- N970U
- N970U1
- N970W
- N971N
- N973F
- N9750
- N975F
- N975U
- N975U1
- N975W
- N9760
- N976B
- N976N
- N976Q
- N976U
- N980F
- N981B
- N981U
- N981U1
- N985F
- N986B
- N986U
- N986U1
- P200
- P205
- P610
- P615
- P615C
- P615N
- P617
- S9010
- S901B
- S901E
- S901N
- S901U
- S901U1
- S901W
- S9060
- S906B
- S906E
- S906N
- S906U
- S906U1
- S906W
- S9080
- S908B
- S908E
- S908N
- S908U
- S908U1
- S908W
- T220
- T225
- T225C
- T225N
- T290
- T295
- T295C
- T295N
- T297
- T307U
- T380
- T380C
- T385
- T385C
- T385K
- T385L
- T385M
- T385S
- T387AA
- T387P
- T387T
- T387V
- T387VK
- T387W
- T390
- T395
- T395C
- T395N
- T397U
- T510
- T515
- T515N
- T517
- T517P
- T540
- T545
- T547
- T547U
- T575
- T575N
- T577U
- T590
- T595
- T595C
- T595N
- T597
- T597P
- T597V
- T597W
- T720
- T725
- T725C
- T725N
- T727
- T727P
- T727V
- T820
- T825
- T825C
- T825N0
- T825Y
- T827
- T827V
- T830
- T835
- T835C
- T835N
- T837
- T837A
- T837P
- T837T
- T837V
- T860
- T865
- T865N
- T866N
- T867
- T867U
- T878U
- T978U
- W2018
- W2019
- X200
- X205
- X205C
- X207   *Updated Flashing Protocol to supported more devices. 
Changed Comport handling routine to fix some rare issue.*        *No Activation Needed No Yearly Charges No Internet Needed*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Br,
GSM Shield

----------

